# Warning to US Navy!



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Read an article on the Daily Mail a short time ago.

A iranian frigate sank an iranian "battleship" with a anti ship missile off the coast of iran.

There were forty killed or wounded, and a bunch missing, 

they went on leave to see their 40 virgins.

A battleship is normally crewed by at least 800 sailors,

I don't know who listed it as such, idiots.

It would more likely be a cruiser class that was hit, 

more idiots that did not know their owns ships positions.

No IFF of any sort, no UHF radio???

If it was a true battleship like the Iowa or North Carolina class of ship, 

only the paint would be burned.

It is good that the bastards killed each other, less for us to do.

The important point here is, 

they are ready to fire on our ships and will as this case proves.

The CIWS systems need to be active on our ships when going into harm's way, 

and battle stations manned.

Any lockup on our ships with fire control radars should be met with instant 

suppressive fire from our ships.

There is no time to screw around anymore with those assholes.

The phased array radars on our ships can pick up those Xmissions.

US Navy, take note of this incident and adjust your actions accordingly,

keep our kids safe from those bastards.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Lord often makes the enemies of His People kill each other. Its pretty SOP in the Old Testament.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Iran is a nuisance. I believe the problem coming over the horizon is China building a base in Djibouti. That is at the mouth of the Red Sea and can control the Suez Canal. They are also building bases to control the South China Sea. We are on the road to a collision course with them in the not too distant future.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

That Iranian "Battleship" was probably an 18 ft. Bass boat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Iran is a nuisance. I believe the problem coming over the horizon is China building a base in Djibouti. That is at the mouth of the Red Sea and can control the Suez Canal. They are also building bases to control the South China Sea. We are on the road to a collision course with them in the not too distant future.


The US has presence there. Don't think it'll go over so well.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

65mustang said:


> That Iranian "Battleship" was probably an 18 ft. Bass boat.


How do you fit 40 towel heads in a bass boat?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

That Iranian battleship was a 155 foot support ship placing targets for their other rowboats to shoot at. These guys are a bunch of clowns running around in tiny-tiny boats pretending to be a real navy. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> How do you fit 40 towel heads in a bass boat?


Ask King Oscar.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

All joking aside, the US Navy needs to know that those muzslime nut cases are ready to strike and will when the opportunity strikes.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This what your talking about??

https://www.newser.com/story/290728...urce=part&utm_medium=uol&utm_campaign=rss_top


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> This what your talking about??
> 
> https://www.newser.com/story/290728...urce=part&utm_medium=uol&utm_campaign=rss_top


That is probably it, but the stories are different, the one I read was from the daily mail.

If this is correct which it probably is, their targeting sucks big time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have no doubt our navy would wipe Iran's out. If we have a Trump in the white house . With Biden in they will be sitting ducks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The daily mail edited the story to match the one @Chipper posted, but no retraction notice, what do you expect, they hate Trump.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Next time the Irainians pull some crap, USN should have their whole navy already targeted, shore facilities included, then let loose 100%.

All those evil SOBs understand is a fist.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Confusing as this report makes it sound like two separate things. Does state sinking of a battleship.

https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/05/11/report-iranian-destroyer-accidentally-sinks-irgc-warship/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> All those evil SOBs understand is a fist.


They don't even understand that. The only thing that they understand is a dirt nap.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> That Iranian battleship was a 155 foot support ship placing targets for their other rowboats to shoot at. These guys are a bunch of clowns running around in tiny-tiny boats pretending to be a real navy. :vs_laugh:


I have this image of Moe, Curly, and Larry at the helm of the Iranian navy. :vs_lol: Still they are just stupid enough to shoot at one of our ships. Even the stooges got lucky every now and again.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I got a great reminder of what its like to work around folks like the Iranians or Iraqi's this weekend. Cleaning up the garage with my college freshman son, who thinks A) He knows everything, and B) he never second guesses himself, and C) He ain't got time to listen to Dad tell him why something is dangerous, won't work, or why it needs to be done in a certain order.

Needless to say , but I will, thanks to his help I was able to complete a 1 day job in 2 1/2 days....and he still managed to throw my work gloves in with the trash on 3 separate occasions, where I had to spend time digging them back out. I'd set something to the side...he'd throw it in the trash bin.....we found an old 3D kite....he had to put it together and try to fly it....with no wind...and high power lines beside the house. A Pogo stick no one had touched in 10 years became the "Must Keep" item.


Iranians are like that.....all right Achmed....If your gonna do it...just do it over there, away from me.....naw.....naw....keep going...further.....ok....now stay there....." Allahua Akbar!!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonder if the US military used electronic weapons to change the course of the missile? 

Nah, we're not that good. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I wonder if the US military used electronic weapons to change the course of the missile?
> 
> Nah, we're not that good. :tango_face_wink:


That happened in their coastal waters, we weren't even near there, they would have been shooting at us if so.

Changing the course would depend on the guidance systems employed in the weapon system.

Does not look like the thing has that big a warhead on it, supposed to be around 350#.

That boat it hit was made of wood, easy prey for any HE round.

It is a type of cruise missile traveling at almost the speed of sound.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You don’t think we have AWACS planes up there 24/7?
Orbiting in international airspace?

Of course we do.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You don't think we have AWACS planes up there 24/7?
> Orbiting in international airspace?
> 
> Of course we do.


Yes we do, but they are not for look down shoot down type of search, the do not look for sea skimming missiles, which this one is.

They are part of battlefield management integration ,

it is used as a search over the horizon to extended the early warning system,

it is employed to alert past where the phased array AN/spy-1 falls off.

There mission is to detect, direct the CAP to engage air targets that may carry ALCM's, sea skimmers,

before they can be launched, CIWS has to defend the ship post launch.

The Iraqis under Saddam, used a french built Super Etendard fighter to launch Exocet sea skimmers against the USS Stark.

That was during the Iraq/Iran war, the destroyer watched it on radar but thought it would not fire on them,

hence the air defense system was not on. They saw the launch, but it was to late for defensive measures.

This is the USS Stark, only good damage control kept it from sinking.

View attachment 106187


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> How do you fit 40 towel heads in a bass boat?


I don't know, how do you get 40 midget clowns in a VW beetle?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

65mustang said:


> I don't know, how do you get 40 midget clowns in a VW beetle?


For the towel heads from Iran, a high speed blender. FEED THE PIGS!!!


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

keith9365 said:


> Iran is a nuisance.


I can think of another mid-eastern country, which has had illegal nukes for quite some time now, that is way more than just a a nuisance, which really is all Iran is, if that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

esmok said:


> I can think of another mid-eastern country, which has had illegal nukes for quite some time now, that is way more than just a a nuisance, which really is all Iran is, if that.


And just what country are you refering to, Pakistan, Turkey, India or Israel,???


----------

